# Rules of Conduct, Read Before Posting



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

This is a place to post your memorials to your pets. 

Do not post anything that is considered cruel, abusive, neglectful, immoral or otherwise offensive and/or objectionable. Pictures/links must be in a tasteful form and not explicit or graphic in content. 

Any posts showing/linking to graphic content will be immediately removed and further actions will be taken. Do not post links to anything covered above. 

This is a memorial section. No one is allowed to belittle, bash, make light of or otherwise insult anyone who posts here. If a post is offensive or otherwise controversial immediately alert a moderator/administrator about the post so it can be reviewed for content. 

Tropicalfishkeeping.com and it's staff are not responsible for anything posted by anyone in the memorial section although every effort will be made to insure the compliance with all the rules of this section.


----------

